# Hamilton Thinomatic



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Spent a few hours last night with my microscope and camera...

Here we have a humble Hamilton, not even a USA-made one...










.

.

.

Mmmm, it's a Hamiton Masterpiece Thinomatic though so might be interesting: let's open her up...









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Nice!







I just love this movement: those colours, micro-rotor etc etc. This one taken with normal camera, no microscope.










.

.

.

Let's dig out the microscope...
















.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

This one is a *REDUCED* image i.e. scaled down on PC using Microsoft's Picture It! Photo










.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

This is un-modified straight from camera to RLT via microscope....










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Amazing.

If you use a microscope, how do you avoid glare, or is that a silly obvious question?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Terrific pictures Paul, well done. lets have some more when you have the time. fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Buggeration!









That micro - rotor is fantastic, I've never seen one before.









Darned good pictures Paul, very impressive.

It would be nice to see your microscope set up please.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very interesting and pleasing pictures.

I'd have the last one in a frame.

Thanks for sharing them







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> It would be nice to see your microscope set up please.


Here you go Stan. I'm pretty sure these are at least 30 yrs old and very good quality, the V-shaped base is very heavy. I picked them up at a car autojumble for Â£25 ... fantastic buy



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

That's a nice piece of kit for Â£25. 

Thank you for the picture.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Impressive set up Paul, and so are the pictures, thanks for posting.

I'm trying to pick up some ideas here and there. I bought a new camera last month but have not managed to take a single reasonable picture... When the weather improves I'll take my son to the car boot sales...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"When the weather improves I'll take my son to the car boot sales... "

That's a bit cruel, Pieter.







How much do you expect to get for him?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul you lucky man. You've got your own shed with electricity and everyfink.

I'm truly jealous.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Perhaps we need a "shed" forum..........

My coat is on and I'm buggering off, no offense Eddie.









I would like a shed but my nuts would freeze off in this weather, or be cut off by the spouse.
















Naah, it nice and warm in the front room, or the parlour as it's known as in Stoke.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My dads got a parafin heater in his shed. Quite cosy.

The thing is though it's on an allotment away from the jurisdiction of the almighty "she."

He's even dug a latrine and has real newspaper hung on a string ( just like when I

was a lad ). Luxury














.

Of course security is an issue - theres too many "excluded" individuals about.

Perhaps we need a "virtual" shed Stan where we can apply the concepts of shed-dom.

Right thats it - I've started talking out of my a***e again.









Parlour?? You're showing your age again. When I was a lad we weren't allowed in the front room- it was for show or if The Queen came to visit.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Paul you lucky man. You've got your own shed with electricity and everyfink.
> 
> I'm truly jealous.


Hi Ian,

Yes, I do have a shed and it's in my garage...which raises a few eyebrows







from those who don't understand (I'm not sure I do, sometimes!)

Eddie has a Shed Section on his Forum and there are a few photos of "My Shed" over there. Find them *here*...together with lots of comments....
















Cheers

Paul


----------

